# Starting the new year



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not bragging (much), but I'm starting this year 70lbs lighter than I started last year. 

Got a long ways to go (not halfway yet), but it sure has made a huge difference in how I feel AND our sex life. 

For those of you who've let the pounds creep up.. You CAN fix it. It's mostly a matter of eating less than you burn off - and getting more fit to burn more. 

Happy New Year! Make it a good one.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations and thank you.
I went (mostly) vegan and definitely vegetarian right before New Year's and am already reaping the benefits. I have to keep losing the same 5 pounds over and over again...like you I understand how the pounds can creep up, I get used to that 5 pounds and that's enough to alarm me. I know I would probably not be able to do what you did if I gained a lot of weight. I think my tipping point would be 15 pounds, after that I would just give in and think it was hopeless.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well done OT that's great. I need to lose about 15ib. I'm tall so can usually carry it ok but I'm feeling a bit podgy at the moment. I'm lacking motivation and will power though!
I lost about 10lb last year when H and I separated, I completely lost my appetite, but he's homes now and contentment has set in again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Congratulations and thank you.
> I went (mostly) vegan and definitely vegetarian right before New Year's and am already reaping the benefits. I have to keep losing the same 5 pounds over and over again...like you I understand how the pounds can creep up, I get used to that 5 pounds and that's enough to alarm me. I know I would probably not be able to do what you did if I gained a lot of weight. I think my tipping point would be 15 pounds, after that I would just give in and think it was hopeless.


I did that a bit, too. I had to change my entire lifestyle. I now exercise daily (rare skips), and eat to keep my blood sugar in check (moderating amounts and careful about WHAT), and it has paid off... blood pressure down, blood sugar in much better shape, 6 or more inches off my waist and my face is no longer a big fat blob. 

Oh, and without the big fat belly in the way... Sex works MUCH better


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Way to go OT!!!!! Keep up the good work!

Hubby started the P90X last March; he lost about 20 lbs and says he feels better than he has in a long time. He's watched his diet for several years and just couldn't seem to lose as much as he wanted to. Now his blood pressure's under control w/o meds and he looks drop-dead HOT!!!! So now I'm reaping the benefits too!!!


----------

